# Saving short clips of DVR recordings



## johnasmith (Aug 17, 2008)

I recorded the entire GOP convention then it occurred to me how nice it would be to be able to save just the speeches I liked. That would be a great feature for a DVR, to allow video clips to be saved.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I agree ... it would be very nice if we could edit programs to produce multiple sourced recordings ... but I can just see the lawyers licking their lips. :facelick: 

We might have to wait a while.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

It's not terrible expensive to get a video capture card for a PC. You could take the output of the DVR (e.g. RCA to TV2) and capture the video on a PC. Then you can edit to your heart's content.

On the other hand, it would be great to set a start and stop point in a recording and edit it. A few years ago I recorded a PG-13 off Cinemax. The DVR had its usual -3 munite padding on the start time. Imagine the shock when I played the movie and the previous show was a Skinemax special! I wish I could have edited that!


----------



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes this is one of the features I really miss from my TiVo. With TiVo you could get an access key for your PC that allowed you to download the content from the TiVo to your PC and edit it. You could even burn it to a DVD afterwards. As I remember it worked with a version of Creative's video editing software.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

dmspen said:


> It's not terrible expensive to get a video capture card for a PC. You could take the output of the DVR (e.g. RCA to TV2) and capture the video on a PC. Then you can edit to your heart's content.
> 
> On the other hand, it would be great to set a start and stop point in a recording and edit it. A few years ago I recorded a PG-13 off Cinemax. The DVR had its usual -3 munite padding on the start time. Imagine the shock when I played the movie and the previous show was a Skinemax special! I wish I could have edited that!


I can understand your shock. :lol:

With my PC being upstairs in my office and the DVR downstairs connected to the TV in the Living Room, your suggestion - as good as it is - lacks a certain ... convenience. 

In the old days, I could do editing and titleing right there with the VCR and some video gear.

Maybe the "old days" weren't so kludgy after all.


----------



## global_nomad (Sep 30, 2012)

I like watching live tv on my ipad app then I can pause and take a screenshot of funny things.


----------



## zinger1457 (Sep 25, 2006)

One of the features that the DirecTV receivers have that I wish Dish had is the ability to set bookmarks in your recordings. Not exactly what your looking for but you can set multiple bookmarks in a recording and just skip from one bookmark to the next.


----------



## mcutler (Jan 27, 2008)

Why not just record the parts you want to a DVD?


----------



## PeggyD (Apr 6, 2006)

I use the component out to an Hauppauge HD PVR & record on a Mac mini using EyeTV 3. I can then edit the recordings & export them in any of several formats for view or saving.


----------

